# DTM 2009: Audi Celebrates 1-2-3-4 Victory at the Nürburgring



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt/Nürburg – By scoring an impressive 1-2-3-4 win at the Nürburgring, Audi re-captured the lead in the DTM at the beginning of the second half of the season. With title defender Timo Scheider (35 points) and Mattias Ekström (34 points), as many as two Audi drivers are ranking at the top of the standings after six of ten rounds.
* Full Story *


----------

